# Tunze Stream 3 or MP40wQD?



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

As my SPS will inevitably grow, I am now on the fence to get either one of the Tunze Stream 3 6150 or the MP40wQD to get more flow in the tank. They are about the same price.

I have made some comparisons on them:

Stream 3:
Quieter
Wire in the tank
Directional
5 years warranty - so may be more reliable

MP40wQD:
Noiser
No wire in the tank
Fix direction
May be less reliable as I heard many issues on the wet side

So which one is better?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't used the Stream3 and prefer Tunze Nano and Streams for longevity over Vortecs by a golden mile.

Having been back in TO and touching base with a colleague that I passed my clients onto, the 4x 15 year old Tunze Streams 6101 are still running strong when I went for a visit s well as other coming 10 y/o Nano (6055) and Streams (61/6205).

I stopped using Vortecs in 2016 as replacing the wet ends every year or two left me and my clients with a sour taste with the added $ for a top tier product with a pricetag to match.

IIRC, you have the back vinyled in black so you wont even notice the power cord


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for the insight! Now waiting for the Tunze on sale


----------

